
Help fight dementia by playing a mobile game - gregdoesit
http://www.seaheroquest.com/en/
======
brudgers
[The page load was painfully slow for me.]

The game appears to be sponsored by Deutsch Telekom (T-mobile).

The video explainer is here: [http://www.seaheroquest.com/en/what-is-
dementia](http://www.seaheroquest.com/en/what-is-dementia)

The goal is to research how people navigate and to use that data to understand
dementia.

